# Bowed Tendon or Bandage Bow?



## CoyoteHills (Jan 18, 2009)

So, my horse has had a splint for about a week, and he was only lame on it at the trot, but I decided to give him a month off and let it heal. I started icing it and wrapping at night. Two days ago, he decided he didn't want to go any further on the trail (handwalking) and turned around and galloped home. Stupid horse!

Well, he pulled a shoe on the opposite foot from his splint, and he was much lamer, I assumed since he worked his hurt leg to much. But today when I took off the standing wraps he had a BAD limp and his splint leg was swollen in the back like a bowed tendon.

So my question is, could they show a bow two days after when they actually did it (not before)? Or do you think its a bandage bow from the standing wraps? Also, do bandage bows cause lameness? Its hard, I don't know what is causing everything since he has both a splint and a swelling on one leg!!! I REALLY REALLY don't want it to be a bowed tendon, we bought him like 3 months ago...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

From my experience a bow will show up immediately or up to 12 hours later. 2 days?? I dunno. And a bow is a bow is a bow. Doesn't matter how it happened as far as my experience goes. My girl Lisa is a perfect example. According to what I could deduce, part of her bows was from bandage and part from racing... never found out the truth completely. I was told by the vet that she wouldn't be rideable and due to her health (skinny) probably wouldn't even survive thru the spring. She said if I wanted to try, to put her on full stall rest and then after, oh, I think it was a month or so, start handwalking for 10 min., then 15 min., then 1/2 hr... and on until she seemed like she maybe could ever take a rider. 

Well the part about handwalking and groundwork is great but DON'T lock him up in a stall! DO find a small turnout area for him where he can't get too excited and start running and kicking around. Cold hose two or three times a day, poultice with something like IceTite and wrap both legs and turn him out! Standing in a stall will only make it worse. He needs to be able to move and have good circulation. If it's a light bow, there may be only minimal scarring and it can be overcome by allowing the surrounding tendons to takeover the work.

And take it easy... no riding if it's a bow. Just groundwork for 2 - 8 weeks depending on the severity. Oh, and no circles. That means no lungeing.

If this is a bow, that doesn't mean its over. But you do need to find out if it is a bow or something else. Ask your vet to look at it.


----------



## alldun (Jan 18, 2009)

maybe things are done a little differently now-but why wrap a splint? When working on the track those were left open-epseically in the winter when the cold snow helps reduce the swelling.

Sounds like a bandage bow to me-you'll know once you get the swelling down because it will reduce to a small little knot--again depending on how badly the bandage aggravated it.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

northernmama said:


> From my experience a bow will show up immediately or up to 12 hours later. 2 days?? I dunno. And a bow is a bow is a bow. Doesn't matter how it happened as far as my experience goes. My girl Lisa is a perfect example. According to what I could deduce, part of her bows was from bandage and part from racing... never found out the truth completely. I was told by the vet that she wouldn't be rideable and due to her health (skinny) probably wouldn't even survive thru the spring. She said if I wanted to try, to put her on full stall rest and then after, oh, I think it was a month or so, start handwalking for 10 min., then 15 min., then 1/2 hr... and on until she seemed like she maybe could ever take a rider.
> 
> Well the part about handwalking and groundwork is great but DON'T lock him up in a stall! DO find a small turnout area for him where he can't get too excited and start running and kicking around. Cold hose two or three times a day, poultice with something like IceTite and wrap both legs and turn him out! Standing in a stall will only make it worse. He needs to be able to move and have good circulation. If it's a light bow, there may be only minimal scarring and it can be overcome by allowing the surrounding tendons to takeover the work.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or do the old school vets need to go out and open there minds to new things. Circulation is the key to healing everything and it seems that all they want to do is stall them 24/7.....

I agree with the hosing and pulticing. It will take time but I'm sure he'll get better. Sucks you have only had him 3 months before all the trouble.


----------



## CoyoteHills (Jan 18, 2009)

So we had the vet out, and he is pretty sure that the swelling is from bandaging, not from a bowed tendon! Thank god!!!!! I am SOOOO relieved, there will be no lasting effects. The tight wrap caused the tissue to swell up, but it did not affect the tendon. That is the difference between a bandage bow (only LOOKS like a bowed tendon) and a real bowed tendon.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Minor trouble -- good news, but don't let bandages fool you. Harm CAN be and HAS been done with them. I'm happy for you guys.


----------

